# Rare Stanley Chisel Plane



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

Now I now the world is truly gone nuts. Here's a listing on flea bay for a "Stanley #4c chisel plane.:huh:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Stanley-4c-...393?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43b40a0529

The guy selling it admits to chopping off the plane and smoothing the front of it with a grinder and bids are currently about twice what a normal #4c should go for.:laughing:

May have to think about this, may actually be a good moneymaking opportunity.:laughing:


----------



## Hammer1 (Aug 1, 2010)

$46 plus and add shipping for a completely useless tool! Stanley did make a #97 plane as well as a chisel holder #96. Both low angle and bevel up. That altered #4C might make a good martial arts weapon but not much good on the wood.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Reminds me of the post some weeks ago where an eBay seller was selling an empty VINTAGE PLANE BOX. I forget the price, but it was crazy.

Some folks will buy anything.


----------



## timetestedtools (Aug 23, 2012)

i've got one of those. I always wondered what to do with it. Plus I've got a pile of brken bases. I may just have to sell some!


----------

